# Dave Marzen memorial ride



## DonChristie (Mar 16, 2022)

Please come on out on Saturday, March 26th and ride on the Swamp Rabbit trail in Dave Marzens honor. Anyone who knew Dave is invited to ride! The ride is an easy cruise with alot of places to eat and talk and a tap room nearby. The ride meets at noon at the Church st. Parking area, Travelers Rest, SC and leaves at 12:30. Come help us celebrate this awesome man.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2022)

So sad, I didn’t hear of his passing. Wish I could join y’all to honor him. He was a great and very generous guy, really enjoyed meeting him in Nashville back in 2017.


----------



## JHRIII (Mar 18, 2022)

This is heartbreaking to hear. Dave was one of my favorite reps both as both a shop manager and a rep myself. He will leave a big dent in that community but every one of us is better off for have known him.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 18, 2022)

I was told the location is a bit off when googled. This is all the info I got from Mark Allard and Roger Honeycutt, they are putting on this ride. Not sure if either are cabers.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 18, 2022)

So sad to hear, Had some great side conversations with him about bikes. Hope he is riding peacefully now…😞


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Unfortunately Heidi and I have another event scheduled or we would be there. I'm just glad we got that last ride in! V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately Heidi and I have another event scheduled or we would be there. I'm just glad we got that last ride in! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1591272
> 
> ...



 "I'm just glad we got that last ride in!" So true, Shawn. Treat every ride as if someone won't make the next one. Shake hands firmer  and hug a little longer...you never know...


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 19, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Please come on out on Saturday, March 26th and ride on the Swamp Rabbit trail in Dave Marzens honor. Anyone who knew Dave is invited to ride! The ride is an easy cruise with alot of places to eat and talk and a tap room nearby. The ride meets at noon at the Church st. Parking area, Travelers Rest, SC and leaves at 12:30. Come help us celebrate this awesome man.
> 
> View attachment 1590124



I'm planning on being there!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 23, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Please come on out on Saturday, March 26th and ride on the Swamp Rabbit trail in Dave Marzens honor. Anyone who knew Dave is invited to ride! The ride is an easy cruise with alot of places to eat and talk and a tap room nearby. The ride meets at noon at the Church st. Parking area, Travelers Rest, SC and leaves at 12:30. Come help us celebrate this awesome man.
> 
> View attachment 1590124





DonChristie said:


> Please come on out on Saturday, March 26th and ride on the Swamp Rabbit trail in Dave Marzens honor. Anyone who knew Dave is invited to ride! The ride is an easy cruise with alot of places to eat and talk and a tap room nearby. The ride meets at noon at the Church st. Parking area, Travelers Rest, SC and leaves at 12:30. Come help us celebrate this awesome man.
> 
> View attachment 1590124



So sorry to hear. He was a true gentleman in the bike hobby. Met him a couple years ago and was always so helpful and nice. Will be missed. Thoughts are with his family.  Regards, Mark Gordon


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 23, 2022)

Looking forward to it! I am told Dave's wife and daughter will be there to join us as well! Please come and enjoy the ride as we all share special memories of Dave and the enthusiasm he brought to the hobby!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 26, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Please come on out on Saturday, March 26th and ride on the Swamp Rabbit trail in Dave Marzens honor. Anyone who knew Dave is invited to ride! The ride is an easy cruise with alot of places to eat and talk and a tap room nearby. The ride meets at noon at the Church st. Parking area, Travelers Rest, SC and leaves at 12:30. Come help us celebrate this awesome man.
> 
> View attachment 1590124



Planning on being there,  Mark Gordon


----------

